# Service/shop manual



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

I am looking for a service/shop manual for the following:

Honda GX 240 engine...and..

A Westinghouse WH6000S generator.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

slime said:


> I am looking for a service/shop manual for the following:
> 
> Honda GX 240 engine...and..
> 
> ...


Honda sells paper copies of factory shop manuals on eBay and Amazon. There are three different versions, depending on the serial number of your GX240 engine, but you only need one. Cost is $34.95, which includes shipping. Here's a sample page (manual has 121 pages):











So, look on the side of the engine block for the full serial number:










The serial number will always start with a "G" and may have 3 or 4 letters, then always 7 digits:

Here are links to the manuals on eBay; amazon will have identical listings if you search for "Honda GX240 Shop Manual"

For GX240
GCBPK/GCBJT-1000001 through 9999999 
you want this manual: 





For GX240 engine serial number ranges: 
GC04-3000001 through 9999999
or
GCAKK/GCATT-1000001 through 9999999 
you want this manual:





For GX240 engine serial number range: GC04-1000001 through 2999999 you want this manual:


----------



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the helpful information, Robert.


----------

